

Ask HN: Looking to chat with small-mid startups that are hiring - ericmsimons

Hey all - I&#x27;m deciding whether I want to build a recruiting application geared towards startups. As a recent startup founder, recruiting was a pain and I think I may have found some ways to alleviate that and find high quality candidates. I want to talk to at least 10 other startups to make sure that it&#x27;s really needed though, so if you have 15 minutes sometime this weekend or next week I would love to chat with you.<p>My email is eric at esft dot com, and feel free to leave comments below.
======
davismwfl
Eric, what is the problem you feel you have solved?

As a founder there are a few different issues that I see us dealing with. 1)
finding people, 2) parsing though the people we find, 3) finding those worth
talking to, 4) finding those worth risking an offer to. Which problem are you
saying you figure out how to solve, each has its own unique dilemma to solve.

